# weber at taggarts



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

absolutely destroyed the browns and whitties at taggarts today.... between the 2 of us we caught probably 100 fish or more and more browns then whitties... 98% of the browns were about 12 inchers, biggest of the day was a 21 and 3/4 hog that just tapped my fly enough to make the indicator twitch, but once i set the hook i knew i had that fat a#%.

going again next weekend got the V-day thing to do tomorrow

22 red copper john and a 22 silver copper john'ish concoction i tied


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the report. That is a huge brown for the Taggarts area with the present reduced flows. 

I went by Taggarts twice yesterday and seen the fisherman there. At about 5:30 pm there were 4 deer running down the middle of the westbound lane of I80 where it crosses the Weber. I wonder if they made it OK.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Not to HiJack you thread but after not being able to fish it yesterday I hit it today .. WOW what a great day about 11:00 the sun came out and I was literally fishing in a T shirt.

No 22 inch browns  but lots of 16 & 17 inchers and lots of whitties lost count of the whites but I think I totaled out around 20. Seemed they like the color orange an orange scud trailed by a reddish orange soft hackle was the ticket

Going to have to try up by the bridge next time :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## hodie9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Any chance you want some company? Always wanted to try Taggart's but never made the time or obviously the effort.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

hodie9 said:


> Any chance you want some company? Always wanted to try Taggart's but never made the time or obviously the effort.


What every bodies plan for next weekend ? I got Friday through Sunday off Im sure I can get away one of those days ...


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

ill be there saturday morning at 0730, possibly a little earlier


----------



## XxFIREBOYxX (Jan 9, 2008)

I was wondering where Taggarts is I usually fish the Weber in Coalville down the the I-80 bridge but have never been to Taggarts and would like too


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

XxFIREBOYxX said:


> I was wondering where Taggarts is I usually fish the Weber in Coalville down the the I-80 bridge but have never been to Taggarts and would like too


Taggart is in northern Utah up Ogden canyon, its just east of Morgan, UT.
Its also referred to as the Devils Slide Area I think exit 108 right off the exit is the weber.

There also a great little restaurant called Taggart Inn ( they got great burgers ) google map Taggart Inn it will give you specific directions


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I went to Taggarts this afternoon and caught a few whitefish but only one brown. 

Picked up a half a garbage sack of trash. What's with all the papers in the river? Are they handwipes?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

If you was downstream from Taggarts it was probably from their toilet.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> If you was downstream from Taggarts it was probably from their toilet.


 :lol:

I didn't know Taggarts had burgers...I better check it out !! :EAT:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> If you was downstream from Taggarts it was probably from their toilet.


Oh, OK. 
That's what I like about the UWN. I learn something about Utah fishing every day. :lol:


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

sinergy said:


> XxFIREBOYxX said:
> 
> 
> > I was wondering where Taggarts is I usually fish the Weber in Coalville down the the I-80 bridge but have never been to Taggarts and would like too
> ...


exit 108 on 84 heading east


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

KUDOS for picking up the trash


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah, yeah, tuber-goobers.

I snagged some of these papers out of the river. (I am a poor fly-fisherman, but I'm pretty good at snagging.) The ones I fished out of the river were those hand towel thingies.....in the holes...where the fish are holding.

Geeze, I often fished the Weber up until '88 when it dried up...dried up again in 92. I just quit going there after that. It's fair fishing now, and only 30 miles (Echo) from Evanston.


----------

